# Fotos von euch für Ausstellung in Berlin gesucht



## lollypo (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ja ein Kunst und Fotografie-Interessierter Mensch und hab gerade was gesehen :

Für die Ausstellung in Berlin am 15. August werden noch Fotos gesucht.
Mitmachen kann jeder!

 Ich zitiere mal deren MySpace-   Seite 
-
 Berlintapete bietet euch einen Rahmen und den Inhalt könnt ihr selbst  bestimmen!
 Wir stellen DEIN FOTO in Berlin aus ...und das geht so: 

1. du bekommst einen Kleberahmen geschickt 
(NATÜRLICH IST ALLES KOSTENLOS) 

2. du machst ein orginelles Foto damit - schön wäre etwas aus der urbanen Kultur, auf das du gerne aufmerksam machen möchtest... (frei interpretierbar) 

3. lädst es hoch 

4. und die schönsten werden am 15. August im Showroom Berlin ausgestellt. 
-
Hier bekommt man den Kleberahmen ;-)

Na dann viel Spass!


----------



## moskovich (28. Juli 2009)

das ist mal geil, 

hab die auch grad geemailed um zu sehen ob man da noch mitmachen kann


----------

